# Any ideas what this Tool is?



## ToolCollector (Apr 20, 2011)

Found this old plumbing tool at an estate sale. Just looking for some help identifying what it is? Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Piercing tool for a shallow well?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ToolCollector said:


> Found this old plumbing tool at an estate sale. Just looking for some help identifying what it is? Any ideas? Thanks!



Looks like a steam whistle.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Tool Collector*

Please post an intro, tell us what area of the trade you specialize in, what licenses you have, certifications, etc.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Nat\ural gas diffuser, 


Coal miners used those down in KY for spreading out wynoscre, a common paste found on ricsi and other known ringcreaks.

I'd see it known over in the appalachians and see if any triges would be interested, might be.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

That's Watts first T&P valve. :blink:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> That's Watts first T&P valve. :blink:


Lol, I mumbled the same thing to myself when I looked at the pics


----------



## ToolCollector (Apr 20, 2011)

The answer that makes the most sense to me is 
"Piercing Tool for a shallow well". That or a heavy duty plunger!
As you push this into a hole or pipe the valve trips. So, it is for blasting water (maybe air) into something. 

I appreciate the responses. "Watts first T&P valve" Got me Too!
Thanks!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ToolCollector said:


> The answer that makes the most sense to me is
> "Piercing Tool for a shallow well". That or a heavy duty plunger!
> As you push this into a hole or pipe the valve trips. So, it is for blasting water (maybe air) into something.
> 
> ...


*Hello! Introduction Requested* 

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It is an early prototype of a kinetic water ram... :yes:


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Steam whistle.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Rub it and see if a genie pops out. If so I get one of the wishes for giving you the idea.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like some kind of tiger torch


----------

